# "Bambergers" Pint!



## bottlebuddy (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Folks,Wanted to share some pics of one of my favorite pints in my collection, luv them little buggers!


----------



## bottlebuddy (Jan 3, 2014)

Try'n out this new image posting system, maybe a better look at the ground mouth.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 3, 2014)

Excellent store jar, sir. This is the first Bamberger that I've seen. Have you gotta a Hahne to keep it company? Thanks for the well done photos.


----------



## bottlebuddy (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanx surfaceone,  no i do not have a Hahne, sorry to say. But i do however have these two little honeys, among a few other pints. Although these two are not as old as the Bamberger or some of my others, i still like them and thier color.


----------

